# need parts



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

Could someone please drop me some links to parts suppliers? I'm doing suspention, Clutch, and brakes. Wondering if i can get High quality calipers somewhere else besides the $380 the dealer wants for them. Just don't say autozone etc... i don't buy junk parts. 

Need the works bushing kit, springs, shocks/struts. high end clutch maybe pressure plate, and rear calipers (front ok sofar Rears are binding and chewing up pads), exhaust work etc, etc..... body comes when i find my next fortune. i thought this forum had a parts link built in can't find it now though.

Thanks all


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I've had good service from these guys

RockAuto Parts Catalog


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks finally picked up clutch and flywheel from Z31parts.com and poly engine isolators, and front and rear spring seats.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks but i'm in the States.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't seem to find door-seals, mine are all dry rotted and raggedy (leak bad too). I also need to know if all years front fenders are interchangable, I've got an 86 and found an 87 with good fender but salvage guy says no fit. I know the headlight buckets and hoods are different but what about the fenders??


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

The fenders will fit. There might be a few spots where you have to change the holes in the fenders, I can't remember for sure. 

Genuine Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

thank you reddzx for the info and the link.


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

if u need parts i have alot of z31 300zx parts .....make me a resonable offer....u will be surprised. not askin alot $$.....jus need to make some room in my basement.....i have hood, trunk, fenders, headlights n assembly. doors. front & back bumper.. lots of interior peices... all the trim... alll the windows except windshield......spare tire...T-TOPS,,,,windshild washer resevoir....side mirrors....signals..rear lights..rear storage for 2 seater... there may be more but i cant think of anything else..there is most likely more parts. i dont have pictures but the parts are in very good condition WITH NO RUST...mint black turbo seats....colour is black.....take one take all...car is parted, DO NOT HAVE THE CAR ANYMORE...jus parts


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

All of you guys need to add your location to your profile so it shows on the post. That way we know who's close enough to help. A basement full of parts in Florida won't do much good to a guy in Alaska. Shipping costs are always a factor in buying parts on the forum.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, all z31's share identical bodies, save the 2+2 models, which have longer doors.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Sorry forgot to drop these on here. NissanParts.cc - Your #1 Source for OEM Parts and Accessories and Prothane Suspension Parts

Should be able to find something you like


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

CoorsZ31 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, all z31's share identical bodies, save the 2+2 models, which have longer doors.


similar, but not identical. depends on the year.


----------

